# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  بر سر دوراهی (سوالی درباره ی تغییر رشته تحصیلی)

## alrglr

سلام و عرض ادب و آرزوی قبولی طاعات و عبادات
راستش دوست ندارم سوالی رو مطرح کنم که بقیه، در پست های دیگه به اون پرداختن. اما مگه میشه؟!
من دانش آموز سال یازدهم تجربی ام که مثل خوره، تصمیم تغییر رشته به ریاضی افتاده به جانم. آخه من تعریفی نباشه درس ریاضی ام خیلی خوبه و بهش علاقه دارم؛ بیشتر از زیست شناسی. ولی وقتی به رشته های آینده ی گروه تجربی نگاهی میندازم، جای خالی ریاضی رو توشون احساس میکنم. 
الان که دارم اینو براتون مینویسم، سرم داره درد می‌کنه! از بس که تو پست ها و سایت های مختلف به دنبال اطلاعات بودم، راجع به اینکه علاقه مهمه یا بازار کار، راجع به مهندسی پزشکی، و... آخرشم هیچی عایدم نشد. اونقدر که اطلاعات ضد و نقیض وجود داره.
باری، آخرین تابستان قبل از کنکور من در راهه و ذهن من، درگیر یه دوراهیه:
بشینم واسه کنکور تجربی بخونم یا آماده بشم برای تغییر رشته.
با تشکر از شما

----------


## Neo.Healer

سلام 
اومممم ریاضیات رشته ی ریاضی با ریاضی ک شما توی تجربی خوندی متفاوته 
اینک بری یا بمونی به خودت بستگی داره 
خب فک کن آخرش میخوای چیکاره بشی؟
معلوم نیس 10سال بعد هنوزم پزشکی روی بورس باشه و باز همه براش سرودست بشکنن یا مث مهندسی بشه
پس با توجه به علاقه و تواناییت انتخاب کن
ببین میتونی به یه زندگی متوسط راضی بشی یا نه

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام و عرض ادب و آرزوی قبولی طاعات و عبادات
> راستش دوست ندارم سوالی رو مطرح کنم که بقیه، در پست های دیگه به اون پرداختن. اما مگه میشه؟!
> من دانش آموز سال یازدهم تجربی ام که مثل خوره، تصمیم تغییر رشته به ریاضی افتاده به جانم. آخه من تعریفی نباشه درس ریاضی ام خیلی خوبه و بهش علاقه دارم؛ بیشتر از زیست شناسی. ولی وقتی به رشته های آینده ی گروه تجربی نگاهی میندازم، جای خالی ریاضی رو توشون احساس میکنم. 
> الان که دارم اینو براتون مینویسم، سرم داره درد می‌کنه! از بس که تو پست ها و سایت های مختلف به دنبال اطلاعات بودم، راجع به اینکه علاقه مهمه یا بازار کار، راجع به مهندسی پزشکی، و... آخرشم هیچی عایدم نشد. اونقدر که اطلاعات ضد و نقیض وجود داره.
> باری، آخرین تابستان قبل از کنکور من در راهه و ذهن من، درگیر یه دوراهیه:
> بشینم واسه کنکور تجربی بخونم یا آماده بشم برای تغییر رشته.
> با تشکر از شما


اگه با رشته های تاپ تجربی مثل پزشکی و دندان و داروسازی و پرستاری و... مشکلی نداری اصلا تغییر رشته نده
تو رشته ریاضی هیچ آینده ای منتظرت نیست
من خودم از مهندسی برق انصراف دادم چون کار نداره
شاید تا 22 سالگیت به فکر علاقه باشی اما اگه بعد اون کار نداشته باشی افسردگی میگری و حتی حاظر میشی بری کارگری و مسافر کشی
منم الان اگه از محیط بیمارستانی و سر و کله زدن با بیمار بدم نمیومد میرفتم کنکور تجربی میدادم اما الان دوباره کنکور ریاضی میدم واسه دبیری
از 120 نفر ورودی رشته برق سال 93 اون دانشگاه فقط 35 نفر فارغ التحصیل شدن
چرا؟
چون خیلیاشون انصراف دادن چند نفر اخراج شدن و مابقی تغییر رشته دادن
درسای مهندسی سخته اما چون بازار کار نداره تو دانشجو هاشم هیچ شور و نشاطی نیست
بشین بخون واسه پزشکی که هیچوقت بیکاری توش راه نداره چون جامعه مریض ایران هیچوقت سالم نمیشه

----------


## reka

سلام دوست عزیز
این سوال شما مشابه هزاران سوالی است که همه باهاش سروکار دارن اما
من خودم فارغ التحصیل مهندسی هستم و حتی قصد ادامه تحصیل داشتم برای ارشد و اتفاقا شریف هم قبول شدم اما نرفتم و به جاش رفتم سربازی چون اغلب رشته های مهندسی در ایران هیچ آینده ای ندارن ..... فقط در صورتی که بخوای بری خارج کشور خوبه ولی در غیر اینصورت هیچ فایده ای نداره، به نظرم رشته های فنی خیلی بهتر از رشته های ریاضی فیزیک هستند چون مهارت بهت یاد میدن و نه جزوه نوشتن و تئوری های به درد نخوری که هیچ استفاده ای نمیشه و کسی براش ارزش قائل نیست ... شما فقط کافیه یه مدت زمان بذاری و خودت رو به عنوان یک مهندس جا بزنی و دنبال شغل بگردی بعدش ببین با چه برخوردی رو به رو میشی .... در فرمایش دوست عزیزمون که میگه درسهای مهندسی سخت هستند اینطوری نیست، شاید در کل 150 واحدی که پاس میکنن 20 الی 25 واحد سخت باشه که این سختی اصلا در مقایسه با درسهای رشته پزشکی و دارو و دندان هیچی نیست .... نظر منو بخوای اگه حوصله تجربی رو نداری برو رشته های فنی و مهارتت رو زیاد کن و به فکر رشته های مهندسی نباش

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام دوست عزیز
> این سوال شما مشابه هزاران سوالی است که همه باهاش سروکار دارن اما
> من خودم فارغ التحصیل مهندسی هستم و حتی قصد ادامه تحصیل داشتم برای ارشد و اتفاقا شریف هم قبول شدم اما نرفتم و به جاش رفتم سربازی چون اغلب رشته های مهندسی در ایران هیچ آینده ای ندارن ..... فقط در صورتی که بخوای بری خارج کشور خوبه ولی در غیر اینصورت هیچ فایده ای نداره، به نظرم رشته های فنی خیلی بهتر از رشته های ریاضی فیزیک هستند چون مهارت بهت یاد میدن و نه جزوه نوشتن و تئوری های به درد نخوری که هیچ استفاده ای نمیشه و کسی براش ارزش قائل نیست ... شما فقط کافیه یه مدت زمان بذاری و خودت رو به عنوان یک مهندس جا بزنی و دنبال شغل بگردی بعدش ببین با چه برخوردی رو به رو میشی .... در فرمایش دوست عزیزمون که میگه درسهای مهندسی سخت هستند اینطوری نیست، شاید در کل 150 واحدی که پاس میکنن 20 الی 25 واحد سخت باشه که این سختی اصلا در مقایسه با درسهای رشته پزشکی و دارو و دندان هیچی نیست .... نظر منو بخوای اگه حوصله تجربی رو نداری برو رشته های فنی و مهارتت رو زیاد کن و به فکر رشته های مهندسی نباش


معلومه اصلا مهندسی نخوندی و خودت رو الکی مهندس جا زدی یا دانشگاه آزاد خوندی و توهم قبولی شریف داری
من هم مهندسی خوندم و هم کتابای پزشکی رو خوندم (نه فقط دیدن) واقعا مهندسی سختیش از پزشکی کمتر نیست
در ضمن هیچ مهندسی 150 واحد نیست
الان به شما یه سوال ریاضی 1 بدن که گیر میکنی چه برسه به درسای سختش

----------


## mehrab98

> سلام و عرض ادب و آرزوی قبولی طاعات و عبادات
> راستش دوست ندارم سوالی رو مطرح کنم که بقیه، در پست های دیگه به اون پرداختن. اما مگه میشه؟!
> من دانش آموز سال یازدهم تجربی ام که مثل خوره، تصمیم تغییر رشته به ریاضی افتاده به جانم. آخه من تعریفی نباشه درس ریاضی ام خیلی خوبه و بهش علاقه دارم؛ بیشتر از زیست شناسی. ولی وقتی به رشته های آینده ی گروه تجربی نگاهی میندازم، جای خالی ریاضی رو توشون احساس میکنم. 
> الان که دارم اینو براتون مینویسم، سرم داره درد می‌کنه! از بس که تو پست ها و سایت های مختلف به دنبال اطلاعات بودم، راجع به اینکه علاقه مهمه یا بازار کار، راجع به مهندسی پزشکی، و... آخرشم هیچی عایدم نشد. اونقدر که اطلاعات ضد و نقیض وجود داره.
> باری، آخرین تابستان قبل از کنکور من در راهه و ذهن من، درگیر یه دوراهیه:
> بشینم واسه کنکور تجربی بخونم یا آماده بشم برای تغییر رشته.
> با تشکر از شما


تو کشور ما علاقه اولویت اخره دوست عزیز
میتونی برای دل خودت ریاضیات بخونی و باهاش حال کنی ، ولی ازطرفی رشته ای بخونی که بازار کارش یکم امن تر باشه. 
امکان افول رشته های تجربی تو اینده هست اما به نظرم امکان برگشتن رشته های مهندسی به اوج مثل دهه ۷۰ ۸۰ تقریبا صفره. 
منصفانه نیست ولی به فکر این باش بتونی کار بکنی و درامد داشته باشی هرکی جز این بهت گفت داره راه غلط نشونت میده

----------


## naazanin

برو مستقیما از بچه های مهندسی و علوم پزشکی بپرس، اینطوری فایده نداره!


ولی بنظر من ریاضی واقعا سخت تر از زیسته ! ( از نظر انرژی ای که از مغز تحلیل میبرع )  به همین نسبت مهندسی سخت تر از علوم پزشکیه.
از بچه های مهندسی تقریبا 80 درصد اونایی که من دیدم، تصورشون از مهندسی قبل از دانشگاه با واقعیتی که تو دانشگاه باهاش مواجه شدن زمین تا آسمون فرق میکرده!
ریاضی ای که تو دبیرستان و مخصوصا رشته ی تجربی میخونید هم با ریاضیِ رشته ی ریاضی هم با ریاضیات مهندسی خیلی فرق داره، پس صرفا بخاطر علاقه ای که به ریاضیِ تجربی داری نرو سمت مهندسی



آینده هم نمیشه گفت نداره، اگه مهندسِ قابلی باشی قطعا آینده داری! 
ولی خب انقد هر جایی یه دانشگاه سبز شد و مث مور و ملخ مهندس تحویل جامعه داد و همونا هم با پارتی رفتن سرِکار که وضع مهندسی شده اینی که میبینید !
اگر نه امکان پیشرفت و پولسازی تو مهندسی خیلی بیشتر از هر رشته ی دیگه ایه، ولی خب متاسفانه کشور ما  با سیاست های غلطش همه ی قوانینِ دنیا رو نقض میکنه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## sagad1369

توی ایران علاقه مهم نیست.بشین کنکور تجربی رو بده.اگه میخوای علاف و سر گردون باشی برو ریاضی.اخرش مهندسی هیچی نداره یعنی اگر پارتی باشه بامدرک دیپلم هم میری سرکار.توی انجمن ندیدی چقدر دارن برگشت میزنند تا دوباره تجربی شرکت کنند. از سر شوق نیست بلکه ناچاریه.عزیز .کاشکی من جای تو بودم.حیف که روز های رفته و تصمیم های اشتباه قابل برگشت نیستند :Y (461):

----------


## Django

از ریاضی به دنبال چه رشته هایی هستی؟ ریاضی محض یا مهندسی و...؟
بشین رشته های مورد علاقتو بنویس. ببین اونقدری هست که ارزششو داشته باشه تغییر رشته بدی. یا شاید از تجربی بتونی به بعضیاش برسی...
زیست هم که بخش ریاضی کم نداره! اگه واقعا خیلی درس خونی و از زیست هم خوشت میاد(حالا کمتر از ریاضی) , من پیشنهادم رشته های مرتبط با ژنتیکه!
راستی ببین  قصد رفتن از ایرانو داری یا نه؟ همه اینارو با خودت بررسی کن و از بزرگترهای موفق نزدیکت بپرس...

----------


## MmBm

عجيب ادمو ب فكر ميبره من خودم كنكوري نظام جديد رياضيم  :Yahoo (76): با اين حرفا ادمو نا اميد ميكنيد  :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## reza3327

*
چه داستان غم انگیزیه وقتی یه نوجوون می خواد رشته تحصیلیش رو در مقطع دبیرستان انتخاب کنه ولی به بهونه های مختلف نمیذارن وارد رشته ای بشه که دوستش داره. حالا چه جوری؟ اول اینکه تو معدلت خوبه، حیف نیست بری انسانی؟ لازم نکرده بری هنر، محیطهای هنری سالم نیستن! موسیقی هم شد رشته، کی از موسیقی پول درآورده که تو دومیش باشی؟ رشته انسانی واسه بچه تنبلها و درس نخونای مدرسه اس، ضایعه اس بری این رشته! کار و دانش و فنی حرفه ای رو که دیگه اسمش رو هم نیاریا، همین مون مونده که به مردم بگیم رفتی کااااارو دااااانش! این همه معلم خصوصی واسه ات گرفتیم که بری قاطی بچه تنبلا؟! حالا تو برو ریاضی فیزیک، بعدش که دوست نداشتی تغییر رشته بده برو کنکور تجربی بده، یعنی چند سال دهن مبارکت قراره با هندسه تحلیلی و حسابان و جبر و احتمال و آمار پاک سرویس بشه تازه بعدش بری طی یه سال تمام دروسی رو بخوانی که قرار بوده حداقل تو سه سال بخونیشون. از همه اینا بدتر اون اولیای مدرسه اي که تنها متغیرشون در هدایت دانش آموزها به رشته های مختلف، معدل شونه! نه تنها علاقه و استعداد و مهارت و باور و هزار تا فاکتور دیگه از نظرشون هیچ ارزشي نداره بلکه نیاز جامعه و تحولات دنیای مدرن و بالطبع حذف بسیاري از رشته ها در آینده هم براشون اهمیت نداره و نتیجه شم میشه اینکه روانپزشک مون طبابت نمي كنن و ترانه میگن، معمارهامون فیلم می سازن، مهندسامون مجری و بازيگر میشن، فوتبالیستهامون خواننده میشن، وكيل هامون هامون هم ساخت و ساز مي كنن. 
در اینجا میرسیم به موضوع خنده داره بازار کار رشته های تحصیلی! عموما موقع انتخاب رشته هر کی از کنارمون رد میشد یادمه می گفت فقط "بازار کار". با گذشت زمان متوجه شدم که مگه موفقیت مالی به نوع رشته اس؟ اصلا مقوله تولید ثروت چه ربطی به نوع رشته داره؟ من کلی پزشک متخصص می شناسم که یک دهم یه پزشک عمومی درآمد ندارن. افرادی رو می شناسم که دیپلم ندارن ولی کلی دکتر داروساز تو داروخونه های این افراد مشغول به کارن. دوست کارخونه داری رو می شناسم که دیپلم داره ولی صدتا مهندس با مدرک دکترا دارن واسه اش کار می کنن. توانایی در ایجاد بازار به مهارتهای دیگه ای جز نوع رشته تحصیلی وابسته اس مثل ذهن منعطف و خلاق، مثل هوش اجتماعي بالا، مثل شناخت خودمون و احساسات و نيازهامون، مثل آگاهي از مرزها و محدوديت هامون، پس لطفا بازار كار رو تبدیل به بهانه اي براي تحميل نظرتون به بچه ها  نکنید. شما براي نوجوونا از تجربه تحصيلي و كاري تون بگين؟ آيا مدرك و رشته تحصيلي شما تضمين كننده وضعيت مالي شما شده؟ا*

----------


## mehrab98

نمیشه با کلیشه و حرفای قشنگ و ایده ال گرا زندگی رو جلو برد نه اینجا نه هیچ جا دیگه حالا بیاید روضه بخونید.من خودم زخم خوردم خیلی تلاش کردم اونی ک میخوام بشه ولی نشد.

----------


## alrglr

> سلام 
> اومممم ریاضیات رشته ی ریاضی با ریاضی ک شما توی تجربی خوندی متفاوته 
> اینک بری یا بمونی به خودت بستگی داره 
> خب فک کن آخرش میخوای چیکاره بشی؟
> معلوم نیس 10سال بعد هنوزم پزشکی روی بورس باشه و باز همه براش سرودست بشکنن یا مث مهندسی بشه
> پس با توجه به علاقه و تواناییت انتخاب کن
> ببین میتونی به یه زندگی متوسط راضی بشی یا نه


ممنون از راهنماییتون
فکر میکنم اگه خیلی دنبال علاقه م باشم، باید برم دبیری ریاضی.

----------


## alrglr

> اگه با رشته های تاپ تجربی مثل پزشکی و دندان و داروسازی و پرستاری و... مشکلی نداری اصلا تغییر رشته نده
> تو رشته ریاضی هیچ آینده ای منتظرت نیست
> من خودم از مهندسی برق انصراف دادم چون کار نداره
> شاید تا 22 سالگیت به فکر علاقه باشی اما اگه بعد اون کار نداشته باشی افسردگی میگری و حتی حاظر میشی بری کارگری و مسافر کشی
> منم الان اگه از محیط بیمارستانی و سر و کله زدن با بیمار بدم نمیومد میرفتم کنکور تجربی میدادم اما الان دوباره کنکور ریاضی میدم واسه دبیری
> از 120 نفر ورودی رشته برق سال 93 اون دانشگاه فقط 35 نفر فارغ التحصیل شدن
> چرا؟
> چون خیلیاشون انصراف دادن چند نفر اخراج شدن و مابقی تغییر رشته دادن
> درسای مهندسی سخته اما چون بازار کار نداره تو دانشجو هاشم هیچ شور و نشاطی نیست
> بشین بخون واسه پزشکی که هیچوقت بیکاری توش راه نداره چون جامعه مریض ایران هیچوقت سالم نمیشه


ممنون از شما
البته من یه جایی خوندم که یه پزشک، چون به خاطر علاقه ش نرفته الان پشیمونه
ترس منم از همینه که بعدا پشیمون نشم و دلیل محکمی داشته باشم برای ادامه دادن
ولی خب اینکه شما از مهندسی برق انصراف دادین چون کار نبوده بنظرم دلیل قانع کننده ای نیست

----------


## alrglr

> از ریاضی به دنبال چه رشته هایی هستی؟ ریاضی محض یا مهندسی و...؟
> بشین رشته های مورد علاقتو بنویس. ببین اونقدری هست که ارزششو داشته باشه تغییر رشته بدی. یا شاید از تجربی بتونی به بعضیاش برسی...
> زیست هم که بخش ریاضی کم نداره! اگه واقعا خیلی درس خونی و از زیست هم خوشت میاد(حالا کمتر از ریاضی) , من پیشنهادم رشته های مرتبط با ژنتیکه!
> راستی ببین  قصد رفتن از ایرانو داری یا نه؟ همه اینارو با خودت بررسی کن و از بزرگترهای موفق نزدیکت بپرس...


اتفاقا دوست عزیز، منم مث شما فکر میکنم
مثلا رشته ی مهندسی پزشکی که تلفیقی از مهندسی و پزشکیه، اگه اشتباه نکنم از تجربی میتونم بهش برسم
آره از زیست خوشم میاد ولی کمتر از ریاضی :Yahoo (76):

----------


## MmBm

اين حرفارو در خفا بزنين به ما ك رشته رياضيم بر ميخوره :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## sara_7886

> اتفاقا دوست عزیز، منم مث شما فکر میکنم
> مثلا رشته ی مهندسی پزشکی که تلفیقی از مهندسی و پزشکیه، اگه اشتباه نکنم از تجربی میتونم بهش برسم
> آره از زیست خوشم میاد ولی کمتر از ریاضی


سلام من با علاقه وارد دانشگاه شدم  از وقتی نتایج اومد تا اخر ترم 1 همش با امید از دانشجو ها و فارغ التحصیلا مشورت میگرفتم حتی اونایی ک وارد بازار کار شده بودن اما در نهایت ترم دو با ناامیدی تمام از دانشگاه مرخصی گرفتم ک کنکور تجربی بدم صادقانه بگم اگه اپلای تو برنامتون نیس وارد مهندسی پزشکی نشید از طرفی درساشم سخته ( وی فقط ریاضی 1 رو تا اینجا دیده :Yahoo (101): ) از تجربی دولتی نمیتونین برین ...و اینکه من پدر و مادرم فرهنگی هستن و به هیچکس توصیه نمیکنم دبیری بره اگه بخوام بگم چرا نرین خیلی مفصله ولی واقعا اون چیزی که از دور میبینین نیست مگر اینکه بخواین خودتون رو وقف اینکار کنین ...موفق باشید

----------


## alrglr

> *
> چه داستان غم انگیزیه وقتی یه نوجوون می خواد رشته تحصیلیش رو در مقطع دبیرستان انتخاب کنه ولی به بهونه های مختلف نمیذارن وارد رشته ای بشه که دوستش داره. حالا چه جوری؟ اول اینکه تو معدلت خوبه، حیف نیست بری انسانی؟ لازم نکرده بری هنر، محیطهای هنری سالم نیستن! موسیقی هم شد رشته، کی از موسیقی پول درآورده که تو دومیش باشی؟ رشته انسانی واسه بچه تنبلها و درس نخونای مدرسه اس، ضایعه اس بری این رشته! کار و دانش و فنی حرفه ای رو که دیگه اسمش رو هم نیاریا، همین مون مونده که به مردم بگیم رفتی کااااارو دااااانش! این همه معلم خصوصی واسه ات گرفتیم که بری قاطی بچه تنبلا؟! حالا تو برو ریاضی فیزیک، بعدش که دوست نداشتی تغییر رشته بده برو کنکور تجربی بده، یعنی چند سال دهن مبارکت قراره با هندسه تحلیلی و حسابان و جبر و احتمال و آمار پاک سرویس بشه تازه بعدش بری طی یه سال تمام دروسی رو بخوانی که قرار بوده حداقل تو سه سال بخونیشون. از همه اینا بدتر اون اولیای مدرسه اي که تنها متغیرشون در هدایت دانش آموزها به رشته های مختلف، معدل شونه! نه تنها علاقه و استعداد و مهارت و باور و هزار تا فاکتور دیگه از نظرشون هیچ ارزشي نداره بلکه نیاز جامعه و تحولات دنیای مدرن و بالطبع حذف بسیاري از رشته ها در آینده هم براشون اهمیت نداره و نتیجه شم میشه اینکه روانپزشک مون طبابت نمي كنن و ترانه میگن، معمارهامون فیلم می سازن، مهندسامون مجری و بازيگر میشن، فوتبالیستهامون خواننده میشن، وكيل هامون هامون هم ساخت و ساز مي كنن. 
> در اینجا میرسیم به موضوع خنده داره بازار کار رشته های تحصیلی! عموما موقع انتخاب رشته هر کی از کنارمون رد میشد یادمه می گفت فقط "بازار کار". با گذشت زمان متوجه شدم که مگه موفقیت مالی به نوع رشته اس؟ اصلا مقوله تولید ثروت چه ربطی به نوع رشته داره؟ من کلی پزشک متخصص می شناسم که یک دهم یه پزشک عمومی درآمد ندارن. افرادی رو می شناسم که دیپلم ندارن ولی کلی دکتر داروساز تو داروخونه های این افراد مشغول به کارن. دوست کارخونه داری رو می شناسم که دیپلم داره ولی صدتا مهندس با مدرک دکترا دارن واسه اش کار می کنن. توانایی در ایجاد بازار به مهارتهای دیگه ای جز نوع رشته تحصیلی وابسته اس مثل ذهن منعطف و خلاق، مثل هوش اجتماعي بالا، مثل شناخت خودمون و احساسات و نيازهامون، مثل آگاهي از مرزها و محدوديت هامون، پس لطفا بازار كار رو تبدیل به بهانه اي براي تحميل نظرتون به بچه ها  نکنید. شما براي نوجوونا از تجربه تحصيلي و كاري تون بگين؟ آيا مدرك و رشته تحصيلي شما تضمين كننده وضعيت مالي شما شده؟ا*


ممنون از شما
اونجایی که گفتین: حالا تو برو ریاضی فیزیک... مخاطبتون من بودم؟!
درست متوجه نشدم. آخه چرا برم ریاضی بعد دوباره بیام کنکور تجربی بدم؟!

----------


## MmBm

دو روز ديگ كنكور دارم بايد ادامه بدم
ولي خب شايدهم پزشكي اونطوري كه ميگن خوب نباشه....

----------


## MmBm

در حال حاضر اميد دارم برق دانشگاه خوب قبول بشم:/:/

----------


## hamed_habibi

بینایی سنجی فیزیو قبول شی باز بهتره از ریاضی

----------


## MmBm

اونقدرم افتضاح نيست كه در حد ي رشته سطح پايين تجربي هم نباشه

----------


## Shah1n

> ممنون از شما
> البته من یه جایی خوندم که یه پزشک، چون به خاطر علاقه ش نرفته الان پشیمونه
> ترس منم از همینه که بعدا پشیمون نشم و دلیل محکمی داشته باشم برای ادامه دادن
> ولی خب اینکه شما از مهندسی برق انصراف دادین چون کار نبوده بنظرم دلیل قانع کننده ای نیست


دلیل من فقط بیکاری نبوده چون خودم زمان دانشجویی همراه درس خوندن و زحمت کم نزدیک دو میلیون درامد داشتم و توضیحاتش اینجا نمیگنجه
اینا رو گفتم که فقط چند سال عقب نیوفتی و پشیمون نشی
خواستی برو تنها چیزی که از دست میدی وقته
حداقلش دوسال عقب میوفتی
میخوای برو تجربه ش کن چون هیچ چیز مثل تجربه نیست
تجربه چیزایی رو بهت نشون میده که حتی با عقل و منطق هم سازگار نیست اما درس زندگیه

----------


## Alir3zaa

اگه نظر منو بخوای : ببین دهم و یازدهم رو تجربی خوندی ؛ دوازدهم رو هم تجربی بخون و کنکور تجربی بده

در مورد سوال "علاقه یا بازارکار" هم بقیه نمیتونن جواب بدن بهت. جواب این سوالو خودت به خودت باید بدی. ببین چه جور آدمی هستی
مثلا یه نفر شاید حاضر باشه نون و پنیر بخوره ولی رشته ی مورد علاقشو بخونه. (هرچند الآن همون نون و پنیر هم پیدا نمیشه)
یه نفر هم حاضره چیزی رو بخونه که کمتر علاقه داره ولی تهش یه زندگی خوب با امنیت مالی و شغلی داشته باشه

نظر منو میخای بشین برای تجربی بخون. اینجوری که تاپیک زدی به نظر داری بر اساس احساس تصمیم میگیری نه منطق.

----------


## Blue.moon

> معلومه اصلا مهندسی نخوندی و خودت رو الکی مهندس جا زدی یا دانشگاه آزاد خوندی و توهم قبولی شریف داری
> من هم مهندسی خوندم و هم کتابای پزشکی رو خوندم (نه فقط دیدن) واقعا مهندسی سختیش از پزشکی کمتر نیست
> در ضمن هیچ مهندسی 150 واحد نیست
> الان به شما یه سوال ریاضی 1 بدن که گیر میکنی چه برسه به درسای سختش


چه جوری کتاب های پزشکی رو بدون خوندن زیست خوندین؟!!!

----------


## Shah1n

> چه جوری کتاب های پزشکی رو بدون خوندن زیست خوندین؟!!!


کجای حرفام شما برداشت کردین که من زیست نخوندم
در حدی که ببینم علاقه ای دارم یا نه یه دور خوندم قبلا
کتابای پزشکی هم چون دوستم پزشکه نشستم چند فصل از بعضی کتابا پراکنده خوندم و فهمیدم واقعا سخته
دوستمم کتابای مهندسیو خوند و اونم گفت واقعا سخته
تو رشته های مهندسی صرفا ریاضی خوندن مطرح نیست باید از ریاضی استفاده کرد تا مسائل دیگری رو حل کرد و گاها همون مسائل هم باید با برنامه نویسی حل کرد و اصلا ساده نیست بر خلاف چیزی که دوستمون گفت

----------


## reza3327

> ممنون از شما
> اونجایی که گفتین: حالا تو برو ریاضی فیزیک... مخاطبتون من بودم؟!
> درست متوجه نشدم. آخه چرا برم ریاضی بعد دوباره بیام کنکور تجربی بدم؟!


نه دوست عزیز 
کلی گفتم .

----------


## parria

> معلومه اصلا مهندسی نخوندی و خودت رو الکی مهندس جا زدی یا دانشگاه آزاد خوندی و توهم قبولی شریف داری
> من هم مهندسی خوندم و هم کتابای پزشکی رو خوندم (نه فقط دیدن) واقعا مهندسی سختیش از پزشکی کمتر نیست
> در ضمن هیچ مهندسی 150 واحد نیست
> الان به شما یه سوال ریاضی 1 بدن که گیر میکنی چه برسه به درسای سختش


دقیقا میخواستم همینو بگم. خیلی مشخصه توهم بود :Yahoo (21):

----------


## parria

> اتفاقا دوست عزیز، منم مث شما فکر میکنم
> مثلا رشته ی مهندسی پزشکی که تلفیقی از مهندسی و پزشکیه، اگه اشتباه نکنم از تجربی میتونم بهش برسم
> آره از زیست خوشم میاد ولی کمتر از ریاضی


مهندسی پزشکیو از ریاضی میرن
تو که ریاضی دوست داری چرا تجربی آخه؟

----------


## parria

> اگه نظر منو بخوای : ببین دهم و یازدهم رو تجربی خوندی ؛ دوازدهم رو هم تجربی بخون و کنکور تجربی بده
> 
> در مورد سوال "علاقه یا بازارکار" هم بقیه نمیتونن جواب بدن بهت. جواب این سوالو خودت به خودت باید بدی. ببین چه جور آدمی هستی
> مثلا یه نفر شاید حاضر باشه نون و پنیر بخوره ولی رشته ی مورد علاقشو بخونه. (هرچند الآن همون نون و پنیر هم پیدا نمیشه)
> یه نفر هم حاضره چیزی رو بخونه که کمتر علاقه داره ولی تهش یه زندگی خوب با امنیت مالی و شغلی داشته باشه
> 
> نظر منو میخای بشین برای تجربی بخون. اینجوری که تاپیک زدی به نظر داری بر اساس احساس تصمیم میگیری نه منطق.


دیگه نه در حد نون پنیر :Yahoo (76):

----------


## reka

نه ، مثل اینکه فقط شما خوندی...در صورتی که انصرافی هستی و تا آخرشم نخوندی ولی ادعات ما رو کشته
1. دوست من اگه یک نگاهی به چارت درسی رشته های مهندسی بندازی میبینی که اغلب شون 144 واحد در کل دوران تحصیلی (همون 4 سال) هستند. (یک سرچ ساده میخواد)
2. در ضمن سوالات ریاضی یک رو به اساتید دانشگاهتون هم بدید نمیتونن حل کنن چرا؟! چون اغلب اساتیدی که ریاضی و فیزیک به شما تدریس میکنن معمولا از علوم پایه هستن و نه مهندسی و یه جورایی میخوان زهر چشم بگیرن.
3. من دانشگاه آزاد نخوندم و دولتی خوندم اما اونی که آزاد میخونه مگه واحداش با دولتی فرق داره که شما کسی رو که آزاد میخونه معادل با کسی در نظر میگیری که اصلا مهندسی نخونده.
4. در مورد سختی درسهای مهندسی همین رو بگم که اگه سخت بود این همه فارغ التحصیل مثل پشکل نمیداد بیرون (مهندسی صنایع که به گلابی معروفه دیگه) الان دیگه همون درس سختشم بچه ها جزوه سال قبلی هاشونو گیرمیارن و نمونه سوال حل میکنن اصلا سختی نداره ... شما بشین دروس آناتومی و فیزیو رو یکبار به قصد امتحان دادن بخون بعدش ببین کجای کاری
5. در جواب دوستی که این تایپیک رو زده باید بگم آنچه شرط بلاغ بود با تو گفتم خواه پند گیر خواه ملال.....متاسفانه کسانی به شما مشاوره میدن که این راه رو نرفتن.... یک داستانی هست که میگه یکروز جوانی در ابتدای کوچه بن بستی به پیرمردی رسید و به پیرمرد گفت که از این کوچه میتوان به مقصد رسید؟ پیرمرد به او گفت: نه جوان این کوچه بن بست است. جوان با نگاهی خشمگین به پیرمرد گفت چه میگویی ای مرد پیر و خرفت همه به من گفته اند که این کوچه راه اصلی است، جوان به توصیه پیرمرد گوش نکرد و وارد کوچه شد اما بعد مدتی وقتی غمگین و افسرده داشت از کوچه بن بست برمیگشت هم پیر شده بود هم خرفت...!!!  


> معلومه اصلا مهندسی نخوندی و خودت رو الکی مهندس جا زدی یا دانشگاه آزاد خوندی و توهم قبولی شریف داری
> من هم مهندسی خوندم و هم کتابای پزشکی رو خوندم (نه فقط دیدن) واقعا مهندسی سختیش از پزشکی کمتر نیست
> در ضمن هیچ مهندسی 150 واحد نیست
> الان به شما یه سوال ریاضی 1 بدن که گیر میکنی چه برسه به درسای سختش

----------


## parria

> سلام دوست عزیز
> این سوال شما مشابه هزاران سوالی است که همه باهاش سروکار دارن اما
> من خودم فارغ التحصیل مهندسی هستم و حتی قصد ادامه تحصیل داشتم برای ارشد و اتفاقا شریف هم قبول شدم اما نرفتم و به جاش رفتم سربازی چون اغلب رشته های مهندسی در ایران هیچ آینده ای ندارن ..... فقط در صورتی که بخوای بری خارج کشور خوبه ولی در غیر اینصورت هیچ فایده ای نداره، به نظرم رشته های فنی خیلی بهتر از رشته های ریاضی فیزیک هستند چون مهارت بهت یاد میدن و نه جزوه نوشتن و تئوری های به درد نخوری که هیچ استفاده ای نمیشه و کسی براش ارزش قائل نیست ... شما فقط کافیه یه مدت زمان بذاری و خودت رو به عنوان یک مهندس جا بزنی و دنبال شغل بگردی بعدش ببین با چه برخوردی رو به رو میشی .... در فرمایش دوست عزیزمون که میگه درسهای مهندسی سخت هستند اینطوری نیست، شاید در کل 150 واحدی که پاس میکنن 20 الی 25 واحد سخت باشه که این سختی اصلا در مقایسه با درسهای رشته پزشکی و دارو و دندان هیچی نیست .... نظر منو بخوای اگه حوصله تجربی رو نداری برو رشته های فنی و مهارتت رو زیاد کن و به فکر رشته های مهندسی نباش


کسی که شریف قبول شده باشه سر علمی تر بودن سی اس نسبت به م.کامپیوتر بحث داره اونوقت شما اینطوری ارزش مباحث علمی رو میبرید زیر سوال. به نظر شما اونی که با 4تا سرچ برنامه نوشتن ی.اد میگیره و میره 4تا اپ دم دستی میسازه واسه اندروید با مهندسی که بروسر طراحی میکنه یکی هستن؟ بله خب دانشگاه به دانشگاه فرق دارهو مسلما صحبت سر دانشگاهای خوب مهندسیه ولی حواستون باشه که از اونورم بحث سر رشته های تاپ تجربیه

----------


## parria

> نه ، مثل اینکه فقط شما خوندی...در صورتی که انصرافی هستی و تا آخرشم نخوندی ولی ادعات ما رو کشته
> 1. دوست من اگه یک نگاهی به چارت درسی رشته های مهندسی بندازی میبینی که اغلب شون 144 واحد در کل دوران تحصیلی (همون 4 سال) هستند. (یک سرچ ساده میخواد)
> 2. در ضمن سوالات ریاضی یک رو به اساتید دانشگاهتون هم بدید نمیتونن حل کنن چرا؟! چون اغلب اساتیدی که ریاضی و فیزیک به شما تدریس میکنن معمولا از علوم پایه هستن و نه مهندسی و یه جورایی میخوان زهر چشم بگیرن.
> 3. من دانشگاه آزاد نخوندم و دولتی خوندم اما اونی که آزاد میخونه مگه واحداش با دولتی فرق داره که شما کسی رو که آزاد میخونه معادل با کسی در نظر میگیری که اصلا مهندسی نخونده.
> 4. در مورد سختی درسهای مهندسی همین رو بگم که اگه سخت بود این همه فارغ التحصیل مثل پشکل نمیداد بیرون (مهندسی صنایع که به گلابی معروفه دیگه) الان دیگه همون درس سختشم بچه ها جزوه سال قبلی هاشونو گیرمیارن و نمونه سوال حل میکنن اصلا سختی نداره ... شما بشین دروس آناتومی و فیزیو رو یکبار به قصد امتحان دادن بخون بعدش ببین کجای کاری
> 5. در جواب دوستی که این تایپیک رو زده باید بگم آنچه شرط بلاغ بود با تو گفتم خواه پند گیر خواه ملال.....متاسفانه کسانی به شما مشاوره میدن که این راه رو نرفتن.... یک داستانی هست که میگه یکروز جوانی در ابتدای کوچه بن بستی به پیرمردی رسید و به پیرمرد گفت که از این کوچه میتوان به مقصد رسید؟ پیرمرد به او گفت: نه جوان این کوچه بن بست است. جوان با نگاهی خشمگین به پیرمرد گفت چه میگویی ای مرد پیر و خرفت همه به من گفته اند که این کوچه راه اصلی است، جوان به توصیه پیرمرد گوش نکرد و وارد کوچه شد اما بعد مدتی وقتی غمگین و افسرده داشت از کوچه بن بست برمیگشت هم پیر شده بود هم خرفت...!!!


خود بچه های برق و کامپیوتر بچه های صنایعو دست میندازن حالا شما صنایعو مثال نزنین دیگه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> سلام و عرض ادب و آرزوی قبولی طاعات و عبادات
> راستش دوست ندارم سوالی رو مطرح کنم که بقیه، در پست های دیگه به اون پرداختن. اما مگه میشه؟!
> من دانش آموز سال یازدهم تجربی ام که مثل خوره، تصمیم تغییر رشته به ریاضی افتاده به جانم. آخه من تعریفی نباشه درس ریاضی ام خیلی خوبه و بهش علاقه دارم؛ بیشتر از زیست شناسی. ولی وقتی به رشته های آینده ی گروه تجربی نگاهی میندازم، جای خالی ریاضی رو توشون احساس میکنم. 
> الان که دارم اینو براتون مینویسم، سرم داره درد می‌کنه! از بس که تو پست ها و سایت های مختلف به دنبال اطلاعات بودم، راجع به اینکه علاقه مهمه یا بازار کار، راجع به مهندسی پزشکی، و... آخرشم هیچی عایدم نشد. اونقدر که اطلاعات ضد و نقیض وجود داره.
> باری، آخرین تابستان قبل از کنکور من در راهه و ذهن من، درگیر یه دوراهیه:
> بشینم واسه کنکور تجربی بخونم یا آماده بشم برای تغییر رشته.
> با تشکر از شما


سلام.
جواب سوالت دست خودته ، یه نگاه به جیب و توقعت بنداز اگر میتوانی با ماهیانه حداکثر 3 -4 میلیون زندگی کنی ریاضی بخوان اگر حداقل 3 میلیون میخوای تجربی بخوان - این از بُعد مادیش
بُعد معنوی هم توی ایران جوابگو نیس چون ایران از فرهنگ اجتماعی پایینی برخورداره برعکس توهم خیلیا ک فکر میکنن ایران خیلی بافرهنگه.

پ.ن: دوستی کامنت گذاشته بود مهندسی 150 واحد نیست ، دوزت عزیزی ک ادعای خوندن دروس پزشکی و دروس مهندسی (البته درخواب) رو داری ، تعداد واحد های خیلی از مهندسی ها از جمله معماری از جمله عمران و برق و غیره ، حتی بیش از 150 واحد فقط تا مقطع کارشناسی هست ، اگر شخصی کاردانی بخوانه و بعدش کارشنسای بخوانه مثلا در رشته ی معماری حدود 90 واحد توی کاردانی باید پاس کنه و حدود 90 واحد هم داخل کارشناسی ناپیوسته که جمع واحد ها بین 170 تا 180 واحد فقط تا مقطع کارشناسی اش میشه ، تازه اگر مجبور نباشه درسی رو مجدد پاس کنه.
اطفا به جای نظرات تند و انتقادی ، کمی تحقیق تخصصی کنید. :Yahoo (9):

----------


## Thermite

> سلام دوست عزیز
> این سوال شما مشابه هزاران سوالی است که همه باهاش سروکار دارن اما
> من خودم فارغ التحصیل مهندسی هستم و حتی قصد ادامه تحصیل داشتم برای ارشد و اتفاقا شریف هم قبول شدم اما نرفتم و به جاش رفتم سربازی چون اغلب رشته های مهندسی در ایران هیچ آینده ای ندارن ..... فقط در صورتی که بخوای بری خارج کشور خوبه ولی در غیر اینصورت هیچ فایده ای نداره، به نظرم رشته های فنی خیلی بهتر از رشته های ریاضی فیزیک هستند چون مهارت بهت یاد میدن و نه جزوه نوشتن و تئوری های به درد نخوری که هیچ استفاده ای نمیشه و کسی براش ارزش قائل نیست ... شما فقط کافیه یه مدت زمان بذاری و خودت رو به عنوان یک مهندس جا بزنی و دنبال شغل بگردی بعدش ببین با چه برخوردی رو به رو میشی .... در فرمایش دوست عزیزمون که میگه درسهای مهندسی سخت هستند اینطوری نیست، شاید در کل 150 واحدی که پاس میکنن 20 الی 25 واحد سخت باشه که این سختی اصلا در مقایسه با درسهای رشته پزشکی و دارو و دندان هیچی نیست .... نظر منو بخوای اگه حوصله تجربی رو نداری برو رشته های فنی و مهارتت رو زیاد کن و به فکر رشته های مهندسی نباش


این توهمات رو شما از خودت میگی یا جایی شنیدی؟! آسونترین رشته های مهندسی هم مثل متالورژی و مواد هم سختی های خودش رو داره چه برسه به برق و مکانیکش. 
20 الی 25 واحد سخت  :Yahoo (23):  
کلا این توهمی که اکثر بچه های پزشکی نسبت به درس های مهندسی دارن خیلی جالبه  :Yahoo (4): 
یک مهندس واقعی و خوب هیچوقت بیکار نمیمونه. نه تنها تو ایران بلکه هر کشور درب و داغون دیگه ای همیشه یه مهندس خوب گلیمش رو به راحتی از آب میکشه بیرون. اتفاقا پول دراوردنش هم به اندازه پزشک ها نیاز به جون کندن آنچنانی نداره. دقت کنین که گفتم یه مهندسی خوب و واقعی. چیزی که متاسفانه با این مدرک های کشکی ( حتی دانشگاه دولتیش! ) خیلی کم میبینیم.

----------


## naazanin

> 3. من دانشگاه آزاد نخوندم و دولتی خوندم اما اونی که آزاد میخونه مگه واحداش با دولتی فرق داره که شما کسی رو که آزاد میخونه معادل با کسی در نظر میگیری که اصلا مهندسی نخونده.
> 4. در مورد سختی درسهای مهندسی همین رو بگم که اگه سخت بود این همه فارغ التحصیل مثل پشکل نمیداد بیرون (مهندسی صنایع که به گلابی معروفه دیگه) الان دیگه همون درس سختشم بچه ها جزوه سال قبلی هاشونو گیرمیارن و نمونه سوال حل میکنن اصلا سختی نداره ... شما بشین دروس آناتومی و فیزیو رو یکبار به قصد امتحان دادن بخون بعدش ببین کجای کاری




اینکه تعداد مهندس تو جامعه زیاده و راحت هم مدرک میگیرن، نشون از سطح علمی پایین اکثر دانشگاهای کشور داره، نه راحتیِ دروس!
شما برو از بچه های مهندسی دانشگاه های دولتی تهران بپرس، میبینی پوستی ازشون کندن که بیا و ببین!
آزاد که هِچ، بنظر من حتی دانشگاهای دولتی هم بجز 5-6 تا دانشگاه تراز اول کشور مهندس واقعی تحویل جامعه نمیدن، خودِ شخص باید بره دنبال مهارت بیشتر تا ضعف آموزشیِ دانشگاه رو جبران کنه!

----------


## reka

مگه اینکه بخوای اندیشه اسلامی و تربیت بدنی و فارسی عمومی و ... رو هم جزو دروس سخت مهندسی حساب کنی...!!!!
در ضمن برای یک نمونه از مهندسین خوب کشور برات یک مثالی بزنم: یک آقایی (اسمش یادم نیست) یک ماشین ساخته بود که به جای بنزین با آب کار میکرد و یکی دیگه یک خودروی برقی ساخته بود که با هر بار شارژ 500 کیلومتر راه میرفت اما به دلیل اینکه حمایت نشد ماشینش رو انداخت تو سد منجیل و خودشم رفت خارج ... منم میگم اگه قصد رفتن دارید مهندسی بخونید ولی درایران نمونید ..... 
شما میگید مهندس خوب، من میگم یک کارگر خوب هم هیچ وقت در ایران بیکار نمیمونه ولی حقوق یکسال اون کارگر خوب به اندازه حقوق یک ماه یک پزشک خوبه .... حالا تصمیم با خودته میخوای یک کارگر خوب بشی یا یک پزشک خوب


> این توهمات رو شما از خودت میگی یا جایی شنیدی؟! آسونترین رشته های مهندسی هم مثل متالورژی و مواد هم سختی های خودش رو داره چه برسه به برق و مکانیکش. 
> 20 الی 25 واحد سخت  
> کلا این توهمی که اکثر بچه های پزشکی نسبت به درس های مهندسی دارن خیلی جالبه 
> یک مهندس واقعی و خوب هیچوقت بیکار نمیمونه. نه تنها تو ایران بلکه هر کشور درب و داغون دیگه ای همیشه یه مهندس خوب گلیمش رو به راحتی از آب میکشه بیرون. اتفاقا پول دراوردنش هم به اندازه پزشک ها نیاز به جون کندن آنچنانی نداره. دقت کنین که گفتم یه مهندسی خوب و واقعی. چیزی که متاسفانه با این مدرک های کشکی ( حتی دانشگاه دولتیش! ) خیلی کم میبینیم.

----------


## reka

بله بچه ها داره پوستشون کنده میشه ولی به چه قیمتی؟ داره پوستشون کنده میشه برای چیزهای بیخود .... عزیزان دانشگاه فقط محل سرگرم کردن جوونهاست اونم با مسائل و تمرینات بیخودی که هیچ کاربرد عملی ندارن اینو مخصوصا زمانی میفهمید که آخر دوره کارشناسی میرید کارآموزی و خواهید دید که چقدر از عمرتون رو صرف مطالب بیهوده و مزخرف کرده بودید ...... شما اگه رفتی از بچه های دانشگاههای تهران و شریف همینجوری یه سوالی پرسیدی من 5 سال بین شون زندگی کردم  


> اینکه تعداد مهندس تو جامعه زیاده و راحت هم مدرک میگیرن، نشون از سطح علمی پایین اکثر دانشگاهای کشور داره، نه راحتیِ دروس!
> شما برو از بچه های مهندسی دانشگاه های دولتی تهران بپرس، میبینی پوستی ازشون کندن که بیا و ببین!
> آزاد که هِچ، بنظر من حتی دانشگاهای دولتی هم بجز 5-6 تا دانشگاه تراز اول کشور مهندس واقعی تحویل جامعه نمیدن، خودِ شخص باید بره دنبال مهارت بیشتر تا ضعف آموزشیِ دانشگاه رو جبران کنه!

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام.
> جواب سوالت دست خودته ، یه نگاه به جیب و توقعت بنداز اگر میتوانی با ماهیانه حداکثر 3 -4 میلیون زندگی کنی ریاضی بخوان اگر حداقل 3 میلیون میخوای تجربی بخوان - این از بُعد مادیش
> بُعد معنوی هم توی ایران جوابگو نیس چون ایران از فرهنگ اجتماعی پایینی برخورداره برعکس توهم خیلیا ک فکر میکنن ایران خیلی بافرهنگه.
> 
> پ.ن: دوستی کامنت گذاشته بود مهندسی 150 واحد نیست ، دوزت عزیزی ک ادعای خوندن دروس پزشکی و دروس مهندسی (البته درخواب) رو داری ، تعداد واحد های خیلی از مهندسی ها از جمله معماری از جمله عمران و برق و غیره ، حتی بیش از 150 واحد فقط تا مقطع کارشناسی هست ، اگر شخصی کاردانی بخوانه و بعدش کارشنسای بخوانه مثلا در رشته ی معماری حدود 90 واحد توی کاردانی باید پاس کنه و حدود 90 واحد هم داخل کارشناسی ناپیوسته که جمع واحد ها بین 170 تا 180 واحد فقط تا مقطع کارشناسی اش میشه ، تازه اگر مجبور نباشه درسی رو مجدد پاس کنه.
> اطفا به جای نظرات تند و انتقادی ، کمی تحقیق تخصصی کنید.


اگر منظورت منم که خواب نیست و واقعیته و منظور منم این بود که 150 واحد بیشتر اما اون دوست عزیز گفتن 150 واحد
دروس اجباری تو دانشگاه برای کارشناسی من که رشته برق بودم 164 واحد بود دیگه اختیاری و انتخابی ها بماند

----------


## Accident

> سلام و عرض ادب و آرزوی قبولی طاعات و عبادات
> راستش دوست ندارم سوالی رو مطرح کنم که بقیه، در پست های دیگه به اون پرداختن. اما مگه میشه؟!
> من دانش آموز سال یازدهم تجربی ام که مثل خوره، تصمیم تغییر رشته به ریاضی افتاده به جانم. آخه من تعریفی نباشه درس ریاضی ام خیلی خوبه و بهش علاقه دارم؛ بیشتر از زیست شناسی. ولی وقتی به رشته های آینده ی گروه تجربی نگاهی میندازم، جای خالی ریاضی رو توشون احساس میکنم. 
> الان که دارم اینو براتون مینویسم، سرم داره درد می‌کنه! از بس که تو پست ها و سایت های مختلف به دنبال اطلاعات بودم، راجع به اینکه علاقه مهمه یا بازار کار، راجع به مهندسی پزشکی، و... آخرشم هیچی عایدم نشد. اونقدر که اطلاعات ضد و نقیض وجود داره.
> باری، آخرین تابستان قبل از کنکور من در راهه و ذهن من، درگیر یه دوراهیه:
> بشینم واسه کنکور تجربی بخونم یا آماده بشم برای تغییر رشته.
> با تشکر از شما


صددرصد برو دنبال علاقه ات. رشته های ریاضی مهندسی برای ادم باسواد همیشه کار است. فقط در کنار رشته ات دنبال برنامه نویسی و یادگیری عملی هم باش.

----------


## Shah1n

> بله بچه ها داره پوستشون کنده میشه ولی به چه قیمتی؟ داره پوستشون کنده میشه برای چیزهای بیخود .... عزیزان دانشگاه فقط محل سرگرم کردن جوونهاست اونم با مسائل و تمرینات بیخودی که هیچ کاربرد عملی ندارن اینو مخصوصا زمانی میفهمید که آخر دوره کارشناسی میرید کارآموزی و خواهید دید که چقدر از عمرتون رو صرف مطالب بیهوده و مزخرف کرده بودید ...... شما اگه رفتی از بچه های دانشگاههای تهران و شریف همینجوری یه سوالی پرسیدی من 5 سال بین شون زندگی کردم


شما باهوش
شما فارغ التحصیل هاروارد
شما مهندس درجه یک
شما پزشک متخصص
ما ها هم همگی خنگ
فک کردی ما خودمون نمیدونیم مهندسی تو ایران کار نداره
همه مطالب هم بیهوده نیست
راست میگید خیلی از دروس عمومی بیهوده هستن و تو هیچ جای دنیا وجود نداره اما دروس تخصصیش واقعا بیهوده نیست
زمان دانشجویی همزمان با دانشگاه کار میکردم تو یه کارخونه برای توزیع برق و اتصالات دستگاه ها ماهی تقریبا 2 میلیون هم بهم میدادن
خیلیاشو تو همون دانشگاه یاد گرفتم(محاسبات بار و جریان و ولتاژ و...)خیلیاشم عملی تو فنی حرفه ای یاد گرفتم مابقی هم تجربه کسب کردم
شما که فقط دانشگاه درس خوندی معلومه همچین چیزی میگی

----------


## parria

البته من اینم قبول دارم که بچه های مهندسی برای موندن باید بیشتر دنبال کسب تجربه تو محیطهای کاری باشن تا محیطهای علمی. به هر حال باید آدم هدفش مشخص باشه که دنبال چه میزان فعالیت آکادمیکه چه میزان فن. ببینین هم ضعف علمی تو اکثر دانشگاهای صنعتی واقعیت داره هم حقوق بالای پزشکی. من میگم مهمتر از علاقه استعداده. در ثانی چرا هر کی میره تجربی فک میکنه حتما پزشک میشه؟ کم نیستن آدمایی که به امید دکتر شدن جوونیشونو باختن تهشم به همون مهندسی تازه مهندسی آزاد رضایت دادن!

----------


## naazanin

> بله بچه ها داره پوستشون کنده میشه ولی به چه قیمتی؟ داره پوستشون کنده میشه برای چیزهای بیخود .... عزیزان دانشگاه فقط محل سرگرم کردن جوونهاست اونم با مسائل و تمرینات بیخودی که هیچ کاربرد عملی ندارن اینو مخصوصا زمانی میفهمید که آخر دوره کارشناسی میرید کارآموزی و خواهید دید که چقدر از عمرتون رو صرف مطالب بیهوده و مزخرف کرده بودید ...... شما اگه رفتی از بچه های دانشگاههای تهران و شریف همینجوری یه سوالی پرسیدی من 5 سال بین شون زندگی کردم



من همینجوری یه سوالی نپرسیدم، خودم اونجا درس خوندم.
و بیشترین سخت گیری هم اتفاقا برای درسای تخصصی و مهارت های عملی رشته مون بود و بیهوده نبود.
تمایلی به ادامه بحث ندارم، موفق باشید.

----------


## AynazZ

اصلا در حدی نیستم که بخوام نظر بدم  راهنمایی کنم و برات ارزوی انتخاب درست میکنم  :Yahoo (101): 
 و فقط میتونم بگم مملکته ما انقدرررررررررر از نظر اموزش بدبخته (البته که از هر نظر بدبخته!) که جوونهاش تو این سن حتی هنوز نمیدونن دقیقا به چی علاقه دارن و از زندگی چی میخوان! و از این بدتر اینکه خانواده ها این اگاهی رو نداشتن و ندارن که بتونن استعداد بچه هاشونو کشف کنن و حداقل اونا یکممممممممم فقط یکم بتونن درست راهنمایی کنن :Yahoo (2): 
90درصدمون فقط فنا شدیم همین :/

----------


## hero93

به نظر من اینجا خیلی نمی تونه کمک کنه چون هر نفر صرفا تجربه شخصی خودشو میگه و معلوم نیست درست باشه اما چیز که مهمه وقتی یه تصمیمی با مشورت می گیری دیگه تا اخرش بری وسط راه به خاطر سختی ها به این فکر نکنی که ایا تصمیم درست بوده یا نه

----------

